# 2013 Nissan GT-R to Get Another Bump in Power to 570-HP



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

In a bid to stay competitive with rivals like the Porsche 911 and Chevrolet Corvette, Nissan is once again planning to increase the performance of its halo GT-R. According to new rumors the 2013 GT-R will feature modified intake and exhaust systems with added boost to generate as much as 570-hp.

For 2012 Nissan upped power considerably from the original so that the current model now makes 522-hp and 451 lb-ft of torque.

Other 2013 model year upgrades are set to include new aerodynamic and cooling adjustments, as well as transmission and suspension changes. No changes are expected for the bodywork, but look for the Premium Black Edition and Egoist to now be offered in North America.

With all these upgrades Nissan is expected to head back to the Nurburgring in search of an improved time in October. The original GT-R once held the Nurburgring production car record at 7.28, which was later topped by the Chevy Corvette and Dodge Viper. Subsequent repeat efforts have seen that time drop to 7:26.7 and most recently a 7:24.22. Even a solid gain won't help the GT-R reclaim the title, however, with the Dodge Viper ACR recently setting a 7:12 lap time.

More: *2013 Nissan GT-R to Get Another Bump in Power to 570-HP* on AutoGuide.com


----------

